# Any recommendations for type of DCC system to use



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a digitrax system which has been problematic and now requires extra controllers, power supply and boosters to expand for use on my 4 track layout. I am looking at the basic Massoth system or the Roco21. They seem the most simple and least expensive. I also looked at the Zimo but it cost about $2500 and is hard to use. Does anyone have experience and insight with the Massoth and Loco?


----------



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

excuse me I mean experience and insight with Roco and Massoth.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What happened to the thread you started 4 months ago? I think you are asking the same thing to the same people.









Best DCC system for beginners


I am trying to see which DCC system I should buy as a beginner. I need something simple yet robust enough to run trains on 4 different sets of tracks, including consists. My fleet consists of LGB FA and FB units ungraded with Zimo and powered B units, LGB Diesels ungraded with Zimo, LGB diesels...




www.mylargescale.com





I don't like the Massoth system for programming, it relies on templates that are obscure, but their decoders are the problem. 

The Roco is not great, but ok.

I made some suggestions in that previous thread.

How about a budget? You want it simple, since you say the Zimo is too complicated? Get an NCE system, very straightforward. All kinds of add ons for it, even a single board that will connect to your DCC system and support the phone apps.

Greg


----------

